# Conversion de señal de pnp a npn



## ceseska (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola tengo un pequeñito problema tengo un sensor de tipo inductivo pnp y mi idea es convertir esa señal en npn y trasmitirla a un plc espero me puedan ayudar yo realice un circuito sencillo que encontre pero al realizar pruebas no me funciona el circuidto consta de un transistor y dos resistencias.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2013)

Algún esquema o dato concreto ayudaría. Es que a mi bola de cristal se le cortocircuitó la magneto el otro día y aún la están arreglando .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2013)

A la salida del sensor PNP ponés un relé y hacés lo que querés 

Si querés complicarla , a tu salida PNP le ponés una *carga* de 220 Ohms y mediante una resistencia de 1 k conectás a la base de un transistor NPN con la segunda configuración










Aunque si fuera de 4 hilos lo configurás como querés ! 

Saludos !


----------

